# Beating a Hair Test



## Draston (Sep 28, 2007)

So I need a new job, actually, I want to go back to an old job I had because they are hiring again but the problem is I've been heavy smoking for the past 4 or more months, like once or twice a day every other day or every day for entire weeks. I know the place does a hair test and I'm not going to try to act stupid or anything but I know the only way for sure to beat it is just to stop for a while so thats what I'm doing.

I can't make the job work with my current school schedule so I plan to stop for 2 months cold turkey before I apply. Do you think this will be enough or do I need to purchase a detox kit as well? If so which one should I get?


----------



## allovher (Sep 28, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> So I need a new job, actually, I want to go back to an old job I had because they are hiring again but the problem is I've been heavy smoking for the past 4 or more months, like once or twice a day every other day or every day for entire weeks. I know the place does a hair test and I'm not going to try to act stupid or anything but I know the only way for sure to beat it is just to stop for a while so thats what I'm doing.
> 
> I can't make the job work with my current school schedule so I plan to stop for 2 months cold turkey before I apply. Do you think this will be enough or do I need to purchase a detox kit as well? If so which one should I get?



omfg a hair test? They hair test new hires............. where are you working hitlercorp? Seriously, are u applying for like an FBI job or something?


----------



## Draston (Sep 28, 2007)

nope, Briggs and Stratton


I know its crazy but they do it...


----------



## allovher (Sep 28, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> nope, Briggs and Stratton
> 
> 
> I know its crazy but they do it...




your right, thats downright nuts. How bout u work for some other engine corp that doesn't test your damn hair. Thats just sick!


----------



## Draston (Sep 28, 2007)

um well the best you can get here in my town is 7 dollars an hour... Briggs starts you out at 10.05 an hour and since I've already worked there I'll hire in at 11.50 an hour.


----------



## allovher (Sep 28, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> um well the best you can get here in my town is 7 dollars an hour... Briggs starts you out at 10.05 an hour and since I've already worked there I'll hire in at 11.50 an hour.



damn wages **** where u live, but i bet cost of living isn't insane either.


----------



## louis (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't see an answer here, so I'll throw in my 2 cent.  I'm pretty sure that the amount of time it takes for your hair to be clean is measured in years...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 28, 2007)

One word.  NAIR


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2007)

Hair, like finger and toenails, are made of the protein keratin and are tested with the same process. The method of screening for drug use in a Hair test is the five panel, Enzyme Multiple Immunoassay Test (EMIT). The Hair is put in a chemical solution to rid the Hair of external contaminants and is then liquefied.
Five drugs are tested for with the qualitative detection of cocaine, amphetamines / methamphetamines (ecstasy), opiates (heroin, morphine),PCP (angels dust,hog) and tetrahydrocannabinol (marijuana, hashish). 
Results of a Hair sample will represent drug use that is approximately 4-6 months from the time of ingestion. Hairs can be clipped, or, if length does not allow, can be shaved in a safe and pain-free sample collection.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 28, 2007)

shave your head dude....better yet BIC your head smooth.


----------



## mastersativa (Sep 28, 2007)

Where i was working (shop closed and moved overseas) they also did hair tests. I also worked there previously once and went back, they also did another hair test. I was smoking the day before I knew i was going back. I went to the local head shop and the guy pointed me out to the cheap stuff he had, recommended it over the expensive stuff. I cannot remember the name of it but it worked because they hired me back in. Also they did the urine test, if they do that there, which I know the briggs plant by my house does, drink plenty of cranberry juice as this cleans out your system very well. I learned that one from just paying attention to some women I knew having urinary tract problems and they had them drink it to detoxify there system. Hope all works out well for you.


----------



## louis (Sep 28, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> shave your head dude....better yet BIC your head smooth.



If you have no hair on your head, they go for other parts of your body, parts that aren't that easy to shave.....


----------



## Mutt (Sep 28, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> shave your head dude....better yet BIC your head smooth.






			
				louis said:
			
		

> If you have no hair on your head, they go for other parts of your body, parts that aren't that easy to shave.....



I ain't BIC'n that part tell ya that much


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 28, 2007)

As far as I know it remains in hair forever. Saw a documentary recently of how they can prove Columbus was not the first one to discover America.

They've found traces of cocaine in hair samples of Egyptian mummies thousands of years old. This proves Egypt was trading with the Americas a couple of thousand years before his supposed discovery.


----------



## allovher (Sep 28, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> As far as I know it remains in hair forever. Saw a documentary recently of how they can prove Columbus was not the first one to discover America.
> 
> They've found traces of cocaine in hair samples of Egyptian mummies thousands of years old. This proves Egypt was trading with the Americas a couple of thousand years before his supposed discovery.



hasn't it been uncovered for awhile now that tons of people were here before columbo?


----------



## louis (Sep 28, 2007)

It doesn't stay in LIVE hair forever.  as for Egyptians trading with America, Isn't Egypt in the middle of the desert?  I would think that if they saw the lush rainforests of south America (That's where most of the coke originates from, right?) they would of stayed....  (Maybe that's what happened, maybe then they were enslaved by the Spaniards, Ok, I'm done philosophizing now.)


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 28, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> One word.  NAIR



In order to pass this test you will have to be BALD! Every where.
They can take arm, leg, toe, finger, back, chest, neck, feet, hands, butt and genitils hair.

Take some other job or quite smoking for awhile.

I do know that Comcast tests hair too....food for thought.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 28, 2007)

www.testnegative.com and get a product called "Hair Folllicle Shampoo" made by a company called Clear Choice.

i sell it at my work, and have succesfully got more than 50 people their current jobs

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Draston (Sep 30, 2007)

I know you have to stop for a while for it to not be in your hair. I'm just worried that after 2 months of not smoking and then using a shampoo that when I apply and they test my hair they will see marijuana useage and then deny me. I am going for an internship there for my degree at college and this is a big deal to me. Going bald will deny me automatically for a job so that isn't an option. Come on people, use common sense. If you go in for a drug test for hair and your completely bald all over they will just not hire you... seriously...


----------



## allovher (Sep 30, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> I know you have to stop for a while for it to not be in your hair. I'm just worried that after 2 months of not smoking and then using a shampoo that when I apply and they test my hair they will see marijuana useage and then deny me. I am going for an internship there for my degree at college and this is a big deal to me. Going bald will deny me automatically for a job so that isn't an option. Come on people, use common sense. If you go in for a drug test for hair and your completely bald all over they will just not hire you... seriously...



I don't know much about pot and hair except that it stays in there a long time (I heard somewhere that it stays forever) Is it really worth the extra couple bucks an hour to go through all this? Im sure u can find another job if B and S will hire you. Just try that shampoo and go for it, leave it to fate.


----------



## Draston (Sep 30, 2007)

just wondering the product says it has a 200 percent money back gauarantee. How well do you think the company is about this policy?


----------



## Draston (Sep 30, 2007)

seriously, there is 0 jobs thats pay that well here at college. The only other one was another factory job which I just got laid off from because they too got rid of their college program and thats why I'm in the situation that I'm in...


----------



## 50bud (Sep 30, 2007)

I feel your pain man, factory work isnt fun but it gives a decent pay check, i get paid about 10 bucks an hour. Go for the shampoo man its worth a try and im sure it would work if its 200% money back guarantee.


----------



## allovher (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear that u need the job bro, Ive been in similar situations many a time, but they test hair and there is no guarantee that you will pass a hair test, so either way u should be ready just in case. GL mang


----------



## Draston (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if I should wait 2 months and then use the shampoo or if I should wait 3 months and then get my hair cut again and use the shampoo which I know will get the thc out of my hair. I dunno if I should push it and try to apply after only 2 months. I've been sober off the stuff for about 1 week now , for what its worth.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 1, 2007)

clear choice is extremely  good about there 200% back things. all u need to have is the original sales recipt the packaging and ur test results.  u mail those 3 things to the address on the back of the box and they send u a check.   like i said before, smoke one and i hope u enjoy ur job. u can call that number too i forget what it is though. 1-866 something fer sure.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 1, 2007)

on a more specific note. u will need to follow directions thoroughly. the times on the box are there for a reason. also read the bold print u need to use a new comb or brush, a freshly washed and dried towel. just washed clothes. if u normally wear a hat don't. if u are required to wear glasses at all times clean them especially the rubber covered ends that touch ur ears. use rubbing alchol. and the most important *DO NOT GO AROUND SMOKE AT ALL* if u wash ur hair and walk out into smoke u just wasted ur money. hair is like a sponge soaking up everything it comes in contact with. no hair dryers either for ne one else out there wondering the same question. if u wear jewelery clean that as well with ur normal cleaner. u can smoke all the way up till the day of ur test. and the day of, don't just for the simple fact of keeping the air clean fer sure. o and ur hair has to be an inch or longer. *SO DON'T CUT UR HAIR*

all will be fine, trust me

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 1, 2007)

*NOW SOME ONE COPY THAT AND PUT IT SOMEWHERE USEFULL, LIKE A MOD PERHAPS*

thank you


----------



## hiddencreekboy (Aug 29, 2008)

i had a friend shave his head--- they took a hair from his arm pit


----------



## Alistair (Aug 29, 2008)

What if you stop smoking now, and then shave your head a couple of weeks prior to the test?  That way your hair will have had a couple of weeks to grow back.  I'm thinking that the new growth will be clean.  I don't know, I'm just guessing.


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 30, 2008)

i hope the employer is not predudice towards dudes with no body hair whatsoever. seems kinda gay. and some people can be homophobic.  especially peeps in po dunk places who don't see all those queer folk daily.

or what if they think your a cancer patient and that could jack up there health insurance premiums.  they may not hire you either.

or maybe they think its another pot smoker trying to beat the test.  I guessin that the person who tests does it as a job description. they prolly don't have a different employee try givin the test daily so i think bald is big red flag.  that persons seen it before.

i would say if you need a job so bad that you cannot wait for the hair to grow back, you explore passions and follow them to a different carreer you are happy with.  It may entail relocating, but thats not a bad thing.

Stay Lifted,  ToOo de LoOo


----------

